
Academic research rips into T-Mobile Binge On - dylo-ren
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/06/16/t-mobiles-binge-on-slows-down-video-you-pay-for-northeastern-research-finds/
======
dylo-ren
New research from Northeastern University confirms EFF's findings that
T-Mobile Binge On throttles video, even if you're paying data for it; doesn't
really optimize anything; and even throttles content that isn't video.

